# Does anyone wear a..........



## jfeiro (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, so I'm probably going to get killed here but just curious if any other male riders have gynecomastia? I have had it from since grade school. So I've been mountain biking for 20 years and have always had minor discomfort in my chest and have always wondered if a sports bra would help.

Serious question just wondering if anyone else has this and if you have tried wearing a sports bra or any other remedies/solutions. Fire away!


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

The breast tissue can be surgically removed, outpatient procedure.


----------



## jfeiro (Oct 9, 2009)

Cuyuna said:


> The breast tissue can be surgically removed, outpatient procedure.


I have been looking in to that.


----------



## b622r (Sep 20, 2006)

How about a compression shirt as base layer?


----------

